# Hard Rock Cafés around the world



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Show us the Hard Rock Cafe in cities around the world.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*AMSTERDAM*


----------



## ovem (Mar 25, 2007)

2 floors Athens Hard Rock cafe


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Hard Rock Cafe London - the classic and the original one.*


----------



## ggonza (Jul 16, 2008)

HARD ROCK CAFE BUENOS AIRES














































There aren't any good photos... :s


----------



## Conte (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## City of Rain (Jun 1, 2009)

im aware that the pic is a little big.

HARD ROCK CAFE, OSLO, NORWAY.


----------



## RPICHARDO (Dec 26, 2008)

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic Hard Rock Cafe.*

*Santo Domingo, Dominican Republic Hard Rock Cafe.*


----------



## RPICHARDO (Dec 26, 2008)

There's another one in Punta Cana as well. I think is about the same size as this one. Pretty much almost all HRCs are about the same layout and use of space?

The one in Orlando's Universal Studios park is huge!!!


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

*HardRock Cafe, Beirut, Lebanon*


----------



## #obert (May 6, 2008)

*Hard Rock Cafe Caracas*


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Hard Rock Cafe -- Gold Coast, Australia.









henriette_von_ratzeberg








aunwin








my big blue gorilla


----------



## minneapolis-uptown (Jun 22, 2009)

*Minneapolis*


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Hard Rock Café - Belo Horizonte, Brazil


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

biggest hard rock cafe in the world opened on the vegas strip a few months back

old photo sorry


----------



## niknak (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

*Barcelona*


----------



## NYCD (Aug 10, 2005)

Hard Rock Cafe New York City (In Times Square)


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hard Rock cafe Moscow, the 2nd largest in Europe


----------



## bma83 (May 21, 2006)

*Baltimore*


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## LoveAgent. (Jun 22, 2009)

Hard Rock Cafe, Warsaw (Golden Terraces)


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

*Los Angeles*

Universal City Walk:









*Thailand*

Bangkok









Pattaya 









Phuket


----------



## CrazyForID (Oct 27, 2009)




----------



## dexter2 (Apr 5, 2009)

*Hard Rock Cafe Warsaw*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is the smaller of the two Hard Rock Cafe's in Toronto.. the bigger one is in Roger's Stadium.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

new hard rock opening soon on Hollywood blvd where the virgin megastore was. sorry, no pics yet.


----------



## naughtycalboy (Mar 13, 2009)

Hard Rock Singapore


----------

